# Adding a blower to Majestic MR42 gas fireplace



## 9TS (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello -

I am new to the forum. I have Majestic gas fireplace MR42 with gas logs. It doesn't put any heat back to the house because it doesn't have blower like its similar model MRC42. Both of them share the same manual (https://www.manualslib.com/manual/909466/Majestic-Mr42.html). I wonder if I can add the blower to my MR42 by using MRC42 parts, such as blower, top & bottom grilles, and etc. Right now my MR42 top and bottom are surrounded by stone (might be a granite) and full surround wood mantel.

Or should I opt for cast iron fireback instead? I am not if it will throw much heat back comparing with the blower option.

Thanks in advance

Tom


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 20, 2017)

You CANNOT add a blower. Your "R" = RADIANT. That's how you get warmth (NOT HEAT) from it. It is NOT a heater-rated appliance, & it is not designed to have a blower unit. The "C" = Circulating. it will circulate a small amount of air that will be passed along the inner firebox where it will pick up a little WARMTH. 
It is a campfire in your living room & will NOT heat you. In fact, it's COSTING you money to use it. You are allowing air that you have already paid to heat to pass into & thru the firebox & up the chimney.


----------



## 9TS (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks DAKSY. Will cast iron fireback help to radiate more heat back to the house? or I'd better of saving some money to get a new fireplace?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 20, 2017)

You can TRY a fireback. It you have a steel distributor near you, a piece of 1/2" - 3/4" plate will work as well as pretty cast iron one & it'll cost you WAY less.


----------



## 9TS (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you much. I will try the steel distributor.


----------

